# Tonight is the night



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Have the stuff. Took out CDV from input assembly (bought a new one for fifteen bucks and modified), and tuning time. Will update with how it works. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try and take some sequential pictures of the removal, modification and replacement as well as visuals of the improvement so you can write a tutorial on how to do this.

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]
and post here when you are done: 

[h=1]Gen2 Engine/Transmission Tutorials[/h]


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

There was already a tutorial on CDV delete for gen 2

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cr...571-clutch-delay-valve-delete-gen2.html?amp=1

The only thing I’d add is that you need to purchase the aftermarket one, and despite it looking a bit different it fits and works. Be careful with the input clip as it isn’t a fitted style and can fly off. Also that you can’t modify the stock CDV assembly, I believe the rubber piece above the CDV orifice mentioned in the thread above is glued in on the stock piece, so purchasing one from the dealer is the only route. It’s 15 dollars so not an issue. It makes an insane difference. 

The only thing I’d say about the gen 2 trifecta is that when downloading and doing the software stuff, nowhere in any instructions does it tell you that cruise control has to be turned off for the high performance mode, with cruise control on it is slower than stock in first and second, third goes like a bat outta h*ll from 2000-3000 rpm than you feel the limiter majorly dull it out, and 5th/6th feels the same as stock, maybe a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

